# Software Build v10.2 2020.4.2 b343447a1bc6 (2020-02-26)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

A new beta release?

2020.4.2 is being pushed out to folks that were previously on 2019.35.106


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hoping everyday they’ll release a hot fix for the lane swimming 2019.40 introduced in my car That has not gone away since. Slow and steady game of pong on certain stretches of highway that never had it before.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

A few cars that installed this were reverted back to the previous 35.105 version. Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Marcush (Mar 2, 2020)

I just installed the 2020.4.2 update and the voice recognition is very good, the acceleration is notably better. Stardew valley is a plus 
The only issue I have now is that the car isn't recognizing my bluetooth paired phone half the time and will ask me to pull my card out so it can be read to put the car into drive. oh and I went from 310 miles to 299.


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree with other reports that acceleration and deacceleration are greatly improved in recent releases. I would finally put Tesla's adaptive speed control in line with Audi's that I test drove in 2018; at the time Audi was much smoother and in the last 3 months Tesla is now on a similar level of smoothness. If the next update would revert HW2.5 cars back to 2019.36 methods of lane centering and on ramp ignoring it'll leave AP and EAP in a very good state while work continues on FSD. On current firmware releases I believe Tesla has left AP2.5 cars with an unacceptable level of lane swimming that must be addressed. Standard autopilot autosteer is worse in my HW2.5 car today than it was in 2018 at the time of purchase. Personally I'm a FSD purchaser, but I'm concerned with where it appears HW2.5 owners are being left at performance wise, which is a downgrade from Q3 2019.


----------

